# Demonoid is back for BSNL users :)



## soumya (Jun 12, 2007)

Demonoid can be accessed now after being blocked for DataOne users for quite sometime now.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 12, 2007)

For MTNL as well


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 12, 2007)

cool news.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh thank God! I'm tired of going through all those non-working proxies....


----------



## rajas700 (Jun 12, 2007)

soumya said:
			
		

> Demonoid can be accessed now after being blocked for DataOne users for quite sometime now.



y they block it???we pay for BSNL but they block us to use....


----------



## sivarap (Jun 13, 2007)

I could see the homepage only once...its blocked again


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 13, 2007)

in my system its working


----------



## paragkalra (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanx for the info yaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 13, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> I could see the homepage only once...its blocked again


in my also it's working


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2007)

its working fine here.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 13, 2007)

Not only for bsnl users but mtnl users too


----------



## sivarap (Jun 13, 2007)

when i type www.demonoid.com in my browser it is automatically redirected to *www.demonoid.com/error_messages.php?error_id=2
and the page goes blank 

Now after I cleared the cookies and the history, I am able to get the home page but I am not able to login....same problem....please guys herlp....or send me a new invitation...pleeeese


----------



## saikibryan (Jun 13, 2007)

hey...it's working just fine...

thanx all ppl...


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2007)

Great its back again......I used www.goldtunnel.com for accessing Demonoid when it was block.....I don't care actually......if sites are blocked...simply Tunnel it by using any of the following sites

www.atunnel.com
www.tunnelproxy.com
www.goldtunnel.com

Great its back again......I used www.goldtunnel.com for accessing Demonoid when it was blocked.....I don't care actually......if sites are blocked...simply Tunnel it by using any of the following sites

www.atunnel.com
www.tunnelproxy.com
www.goldtunnel.com


----------



## sivarap (Jun 14, 2007)

sivarap said:
			
		

> when i type www.demonoid.com in my browser it is automatically redirected to *www.demonoid.com/error_messages.php?error_id=2
> and the page goes blank
> 
> Now after I cleared the cookies and the history, I am able to get the home page but I am not able to login....same problem....please guys herlp....or send me a new invitation...pleeeese


Help guys


----------



## saikibryan (Jun 14, 2007)

@sivarap....what error message is it showing?
CGI error???

ya can try www.gostealthy.com
i've used this site before...
c if it works for ya....


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Demonoid is back for MTNL (NEW DELHI) users *

Good news guys www.demonoid.com is working now without proxys for MTNL New Delhi, now you can increase your RATIO UPLOAD and DOWNLOAD HAVE A NICE DAY


----------



## sivarap (Jun 14, 2007)

saikibryan said:
			
		

> @sivarap....what error message is it showing?
> CGI error???
> 
> ya can try www.gostealthy.com
> ...


 
I forgot my paswd...so I clicked on teh forgot passwd...gave my email id....I got a link by mail to activate my account.....so I clicked on teh link, and got my new pwd...now when i tried with the new pwd, I get the error I mentioned before.....Its a blank page I get nothing.....but the explorer address bar reads error=2 as i mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 16, 2007)

I ain't no saint but isn't it forbidden to discuss about illegal sites.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 16, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I ain't no saint but isn't it forbidden to discuss about illegal sites.



ROFL
Demonoid isn't illegal site.Its the user who share/download the illegal material.


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 17, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> ROFL
> Demonoid isn't illegal site.Its the user who share/download the illegal material.



Hi Tech Genius, I want to be member of Demonoid. 

Can u plz send me an invitation.

My email Id is-- sonivikas_16@yahoo.com

thanks in advance


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 17, 2007)

chintan786 said:
			
		

> Hi Tech Genius, I want to be member of Demonoid.
> 
> Can u plz send me an invitation.
> 
> ...



You can ask for invitation here-> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24298


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 17, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> You can ask for invitation here-> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24298



Hi tech Genius, I asked for invitation on the above link also before asking to u.

but till this date there is no invitation come to me.

I am very thankful to u if u invite me.

looking for positive reply from ur side.

cheers


----------



## hard_rock (Jun 17, 2007)

Check ur PM Chintan..


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Nov 30, 2007)

again www.demonoid.com blocked 

again www.demonoid.com blocked


----------



## hash!! (Nov 30, 2007)

linux_ubuntu said:
			
		

> again www.demonoid.com blocked
> 
> again www.demonoid.com blocked


 
its not blocked... it got shut-down by the cria... they sent notices to servers hosting demonoid... their forum's still open, but its not file sharing related... so R.I.P demonoid  ... hope it gets resurrected sometime in the near future...
amen...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 30, 2007)

again blocked hmm


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm BSNL EV-DO user.. able to access while it was blocked too


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2007)

Why do revive old threads.for a second i thought my fav site is up and running.
Anyway still down only.
Yöü can access thier forum instead..but nothing is there.


----------



## hash!! (Dec 1, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Why do revive old threads.for a second i thought my fav site is up and running.
> Anyway still down only.
> Yöü can access thier forum instead..but nothing is there.


 

pretty much the same thing this side... saw this thread among the active threads, and got happy for a moment... till i checked the post date... 
ugh...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 1, 2007)

this thread should be closed temporarily....


Edited coz my friend giga pointed out.
Thanks giga


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 1, 2007)

Offtopic: Are u on Opera Mini *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes giga why did yöü ask?


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 1, 2007)

^ Typos *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34.gif


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 1, 2007)

Ya buddy..it happens..cant stop it...
Sometimes i type find but it comes as dine 
 Coz of T9...


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 1, 2007)

^ lol.. even i used opera mini for few months and used to post lot of typos..

Once i sent "I hate it" instead of "I Have it" *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif Just because of this T9


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 1, 2007)

Lol..rofl..^


----------



## ellishnoo (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi there, I have been using for a few years now, when a strange message came to me about a week ago...
*www.demonoid.com/error_messages.php?error_id=2
I notice some of you responding to this thread are having the same problem, could anyone advise as I am not with BSNL I am with freeola, is it possible that they have blocked me, or maybe Demonoid have blocked me, I have emailed admin in demonoid, but in the years I have been with demonoid they have never responded to an email, so I doubt they are now.
Ive seen some of you ask for a new invitation, could someone do that for me, maybe someone could check out my account at demonoid I am ellishnoo there too.

Any advise would be greatlly appreciated.
MAybe its off the air, although I can get into the front page and the contacts page which I couldnt when they were off line. Any help pleeese
Tanxs
Elli


----------

